# Heyy I got a sharp shot of an insect :)



## j-digg (Aug 11, 2010)

This little guy was on the roof of my car, had my camera out with the macro, and flash attatched.... hey... perfect...... got one shot off then he got scared and flew away... brought it up on the comp and was quite pleased with how it turned out... I dig the reflection..... my paint looks like crap at macro distance though hah 

7d + 100mm Macro 2.8 IS, 580EX II... cropped, boosted exposure a tad, contrast, sharpened.


----------



## MCerasoli (Aug 11, 2010)

That's a pretty cool shot man!


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice sharp eyes!




Time for a wash and wax tho lol.


----------



## icassell (Aug 12, 2010)

Stormchase said:


> Time for a wash and wax tho lol.



You wash and wax flies?


----------



## Forest Power Ranger (Aug 12, 2010)

icassell said:


> Stormchase said:
> 
> 
> > Time for a wash and wax tho lol.
> ...


 
Don't you?? 

Great shot! Wasn't expecting that when I read the title for some reason lmao!:lmao:
Yeah you REALLY need to wash your car bro. XD


----------



## j-digg (Aug 13, 2010)

I was actually just taking a macro of my cars paint flaws when a fly got in the way.

LOL, it doesnt look _that_ bad in person I assure you all...  Viewing distance comes into factor, just like a low res. print I suppose hehe.


----------

